# TTG XML Auto Index question - can't replace text



## JAG (May 25, 2008)

Hi,

Just playing with the TTG XML Auto index but can't seem to replace the text on the thumbnail - Auto Index Page

I'm being a numpty, I'm sure of it, but if someone could please advise I would be very grateful.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2008)

Inside the folder for each gallery is an 'autoindex.xml' file - open it in any text editor and you can change the titles.


----------



## JAG (May 25, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Inside the folder for each gallery is an 'autoindex.xml' file - open it in any text editor and you can change the titles.


Thank you very much.


----------



## davidmknoble (May 29, 2008)

You can also set the title and description when you upload each gallery underneath the autoindex.

Look at the top section in Lightroom:  XML Autoindex.  The first two items are Album Title and Album Description.  These are the items that appear in the autoindex template with the thumnails.

This will save having to edit the xml file when it' uploaded.

Also, see my blog, I have created a workflow for maintaining the galleries to make it easy to update them through Lightroom.  See this link:  http://outdoorimages.blogspot.com/2''8/'5/managing-lightroom-galleries-on-web.html

I like your galleries, nice work!


----------

